# sell out Goodwood to be streamed



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Goodwood is delighted to announce that this week's Goodwood Revival (13th - 15th September) will be streamed live on the Goodwood website (www.goodwood.com/revival) allowing a worldwide audience to watch the world's finest historic motor racing as it happens and experience the event's unique atmosphere and authentic sights and sounds. The live video forms part of Revival Live, Goodwood's coverage of the event that includes a rolling timeline of fans' updates across the social networks.

For the first time ever, all three days of the sold-out 2013 Goodwood Revival will be streamed live and uninterrupted, giving viewers a unique opportunity to tune in to all of the official practice and races, including the Freddie March Memorial Trophy day/night race on Friday evening and the single-make Whitsun Trophy for Ford GT40s, plus all manner of automotive, aeronautical and vintage entertainment.

Live event coverage will begin at 08:55 on all three days and continues on until the racing ends at approx. 20:00 on Friday and 18:00 on both Saturday and Sunday.

Furthermore, digital publishers outside the UK are also welcome to embed the 2013 Goodwood Revival live stream into their own properties on a non-commercial, non-exclusive, zero-liability basis, strictly on the proviso that the publisher notifies Goodwood of their intention and a credit to is given to Goodwood, including a link back to www.goodwood.com in close proximity to the embedded player. There is a unique embed code for each day of the Goodwood Revival, so publishers will need to edit their site to switch the code each day, with Goodwood able to confirm the daily URLs.

Although the live streaming will be the next best thing to actually being at Goodwood in person, perspective visitors to the 2014 Revival are reminded that tickets go on sale on 1st November 2013, so early booking is encouraged to avoid disappointment. The dates for the 2014 Goodwood Revival, as well as the 2014 Festival of Speed, will be confirmed in the coming weeks.

If you simply can't wait that long though, log on to the Goodwood website and enjoy some of the best motoring racing the world has to offer this coming weekend.


----------

